# Gluing wood to hardboard



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm making a cutting/rip jig for my circ saw, I wanted to attach a 1x4 to a piece of hardboard. Could I use titebond wood glue to attach the wood to the smooth side of the hardboard? Its so smooth, it doesn't feel like it would take glue well, seems like the wood will slide all over the place. 

I also have a 1/4" piece of mdf I can use to attach the 1x4 to as well. I wasn't sure what to use. Would I need to "rough up" the hardboard or mdf first?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I made one using hardboard and it glued up well enough. I also put several screws that I countersunk from the bottom through the hardboard and into the solid wood.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Scuff sand the HB with 80x to give it some tooth. :smile:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I have some stuff thats textured on one side, and it takes glue nicely. Especially construction adhesive. If anything, rough it up with sandpaper with some 100 grit, and apply some construction adhesive or glue.


----------

